# Teich Aquarium ?



## silberfisch (7. Juli 2009)

Moin Ihr,
ihr kennt sicher alle den Fischfernseher, dabei handelt es sich um eine Art Glaskugel die auf einem Gestell oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche mit der Öffnung im Wasser gestellt wird und mit Wasser befüllt ist. Klickt einfach mal auf den Link.

Ich selber arbeite bei einem Paketdienst und habe heute bei einem Kunden etwas ähnliches gesehen. Statt der Kugel ragte dort ein auf dem Kopfstehendes Aquarium aus dem Teich und es tummelten sich 4 grosse Fische darin herum. Zuerst sah das befremdent und merkwürdig aus, aber nach längeren Betrachten hat es wirklich spass gemacht die Fische auch mal von der Seite betrachten zu können.

Nun bin ich so "Angefixt" wurden :smoki, das ich das jetzt auch will (Ich will, ich will, ich will ). Jetzt frage ich mich aber ob schon jemand hier mit derartigem schon erfahrung hat und vorallen ob es irgendwelchen negative auswirkungen auf die Fische hat. Dort in dem Aquarium wird es ja kaum wasser bewegung geben, also könnte es auch sehr Sauerstoffarm da drinnen sein oder ?


----------



## newbee (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Aquarium ?*

Hallo Markus

schau mal in der suche unter Fischfahrstuhl oder der Aussichtsturm nach würde dir ja gerne einen link dazu geben aber irgendwie klappt das nicht


----------



## bodo61 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Aquarium ?*

Hier hast du:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20459/?q=fischfahrstuhl


----------



## scholzi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Aquarium ?*


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20459/?q=fischfahrstuhl

zu langsam......warst schneller


----------



## silberfisch (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Aquarium ?*

Danke für die Links, aber wer soll da denn drauf kommen ? *ggg*....ich finds klasse, hab auch schon ein 60 Liter Becken besorgt (hat ein kumpel im Keller stehen. Ich habe einen relativ grossen Flachwasser-Bereich, dort werde ich das becken auf Holzklötze abstellen. Wenn alles klappt gibt es nach dem nächsten WE Fotos


----------



## silberfisch (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich Aquarium ?*

So, gesagt, getan....

Medium 5136 anzeigen
Medium 5137 anzeigen
Leider ist mein Wasser nicht so wirklich schön, aber einiges aufgewühltes dadrinne kommt auch von meinen grossen Füssen *g*.
Nach dem ich das Becken (60 Liter) in einer doofen Ecke stehen hatte und auch schon Fischies drin waren hab ich mich jetzt für diese Ecke entschieden, durch den dicken Stein davor kommen die geraden Linien des Aqs nicht danz so zum vorschein. Der Frosch musste einfach irgendwohin, und da sitzt er jetzt endlich mal gerade *ggg*.

Wenn man genau hinsieht sieht man das das Becken ein paar Kratzer hat und auch schon die eine oder andere Stelle ist leicht abgeplatzt aber es ist dicht und das ist das wichtigste. Sollte sich das ganze als eine super Idee erweisen wird da demnächst mal ein neues Becken besorgt.


----------

